

Google Acquires Speech Synthesis Company Phonetic Arts - alexophile
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/can-we-talk-better-speech-technology.html

======
joezydeco
What's really interesting is that the very early builds of Android (I got to
see some while I was working for an OHA company) had the Nuance API in there.

Wonder what happened there.

